# Fitness Trackers



## epiaddict (Aug 6, 2013)

Does anyone use a fitness tracker like the fitbit flex or jawbone up? Tracking diet, exercise, and sleep with them seems to be catching on. More specifically, can they really tell me more about my sleep than how tired I am in the morning?


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 6, 2013)

I have the fitbit one. it works well and actually does a great job tracking your sleep. it does very poorly at work at work because it cannot tell when you are driving so I noticed it was adding about 4000 steps per day when I was driving. otherwise it was very accurate.


----------



## tod (Sep 29, 2013)

I dont have a tracker on my wrist or anything, but I like to use My Fitness Pal for free on android. I tell it I'm "moderately active" and how much weight I want to loose, gain, or if I'm trying to maintain.
Then I use a program called Sleep as Android. If you put it in your sheets with you it'll track how much deep sleep you get, wake you up with sleep cycle analysis and let you know how much REM sleep you got, how much you should be getting, ect. It also has a math quiz and other little games to turn off the alarm which I find helpful in getting out of bed on time.
All that's free, and I'm way too cheap for the fitbit and nike wrist bands lol.


----------

